# Herbstschnitt für´s Olivenbaum



## andreas w. (24. Okt. 2015)

Mahlzeit Gemeinde, mal eine andere Frage:

wir hatten Anfang letztes Jahr einen kleinen Olivenbaum als Hochstamm geschenkt bekommen. Den ganzen Sommer hat er draußen in der Sonne gestanden und ist prächtig gewachsen.
Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich ihn reingeholt (O bis O ) und jetzt frage ich mich ob und wenn ja wie und wo der Baum etwas eingekürzt und/oder frei geschnitten wird?  Das Wachstum geht ja im nächsten Jahr weiter  und irgendwann ist er zu groß für mich.
Genügt es, die Triebe, die senkrecht nach oben wachsen etwas zu kürzen und die Mitte vom Baum etwas, damit wieder Licht rein scheint - so wie mit den Obstbäumen?

Wäre schön wenn mir da jemand behilflich sein könnte - vorab schonmal ein Dankeschön dafür.
Gruß Andreas.


----------



## pema (24. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
soweit ich weiß: jetzt nicht schneiden. Erst im Frühjahr, denn dann verheilen die Schnittstellen schneller.
Ganz gut erklärt:http://www.meine-orangerie.de/olivenbaum-schneiden/
petra


----------



## andreas w. (24. Okt. 2015)

Hi Petra, komme eben erst wieder an den Rechner - danke für den Hinweis, den Link guck ich mir gleich an.

In diesem Sinne, merci & Gruß


----------



## andreas w. (24. Okt. 2015)

... ich nochmal. Der Link ist ja ein ganz toller, hab ihn mir eben ausgedruckt. Hilft super, du bist ein Schatz. Nochmals dankeschön


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Okt. 2015)

moin Petra,
vielen Dank für den tollen link - so gut habe ich 'Olivenbaumschnitt' noch nie erklärt gesehen!
Dir eine schön sonnige Woche.


----------

